# E/O Baby Powder scent



## MountainSoapMaker (Oct 29, 2011)

Is there a combination of essential oils that would make a baby powder like fragrance?  i would like to use this in place of fragrance oil.  Thanks


----------



## lsg (Oct 31, 2011)

Try one part vanilla and one part rose.


----------



## MountainSoapMaker (Oct 31, 2011)

*Thank you for the suggestion*

Thank you for the suggestion and i will try it and let you know how it turns out.  Can you recommend a good supplier for the rose e/o-I seem to remember it being very expensive.


----------



## lsg (Nov 2, 2011)

Rose and vanilla e.o.s or absolutes are very expensive, so unless you are set on using essential oils, why not use fragrance oils?


----------



## MountainSoapMaker (Nov 2, 2011)

*Thank you*

I was trying to use e/o's only but it sounds like it will be cost prohibitive.  thanks for all the suggestions.  Looks like I need to stick to F/O for this one. :?


----------

